

A real time API for Congress - luigi
http://sunlightlabs.com/blog/2011/the-real-time-congress-api/

======
tomjen3
The problem is that there is no alternative. If I told you that your
congressman is taking oil money or gets payed by Blackwater/Xe, what would you
do? It's not like the other guy you can elect is going to be any more honest.

~~~
joelhaus
Maybe, but what is the alternative to transparency? More regulation? The
SCOTUS thinks not.

Even if the next guy is no better, with greater awareness/transparency,
constituents will have a basis for trying again with someone new.

One hopes that, over time, the quality of the representatives will improve as
it becomes clear that voters do not appreciate any undue influence.

------
wesleyzhao
Very cool. I'm interested in seeing if the HN community will come up with any
cool projects with this API. Might try to put something together myself.

